# gotta love the colors



## Bobby1220 (May 4, 2011)

Welp, my girls up and at em, and she's just finishing up shedding again! I finally have decent pics of her too lol. I'd love to see more reds on this thread and the beautiful colors they have, show em off!


----------



## reptastic (May 4, 2011)

gotta love da reds and she is a beauty, nice coloring, great job....this was a male i got from varnyard, i am debating on getting a pair from him this season if all pans out


----------



## frost (May 4, 2011)

those are beautifull.what are the sizes on those and how big are your cages? i cant wait to get my pair from bobby.i got one from him before and it was mostly white and it was very bright.im still sad that it died.=/ i been looking around on the site to see if they keep there bright colors or get darker.do u guys have any idea on how colors progress with age?


----------



## reptastic (May 4, 2011)

Well with mines he was about a lil over 2' (when i took that pic)and he just kept getting brighter, sadly mines also passed away, but judging by bobby's reds especially the boys they turn out very bright as adults (look up pics of fire the tegu pictureds father on the red forums)


----------



## Little Wise Owl (May 4, 2011)

Cutie


----------



## Bobby1220 (May 6, 2011)

shes around 25 inches now, and within the month i have had her shes grown 10 inches lol. Shes in an 8 foot enclosure that i keep open and misted , and her burrow is 3-3 and air tighe except for 3 vents on the sides. I love her to death and I hope to get a baby b/w from varnyard sometime soon


----------



## Wil (May 6, 2011)

Here are a few of mine.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (May 7, 2011)

So cute. I just got a 3 foot red one from someone about an hour from me who was rehoming him. I would post pics but I spilled a glass of water on my keyboard and the only thing that happened is where I put in my memory card from my camera no longer works. he has the same color as wil's third down from the top.


----------



## Julio C Garcia (Jun 2, 2011)

those reds are realy nice i wish i could get one this year but i have to wait


----------

